# josh_r Peruvian picture  thread.



## josh_r (Jul 20, 2013)

I figure since I am going to be constantly posting new pictures of stuff, I may as well just make a picture thread so I don't have to make so many new threads. I am going to include tarantulas and other mygals here so I do not have to create multiple picture threads.. If that is alright with everyone else  Anyhow, this thread may take off a little slow due to the lack of a camera right now. Mine has a broken lense, so I borrow one when I can. 

So here we go....

This is a tarantula I found about 2 hours east of Lima. I have no clue what it is. I have 2 of them and they are both very close to moulting so their colors are horrible. i have a feeling they are both male. I'll post more pics when they moult. In the same area, there is a large thing that is bright fire red/pink in color. I am wondering if it could be the female or if it is another species. There is also another dwarf there. I need to go back and get some pics of these spiders.






Not a tarantula, but it is darn pretty! Freshly moulted too! A nice golden diplurid species.





A large black diplurid species. I need some better pictures of this one too.





I am going to get some fresh pics of the dwarf T's I have been finding here as well. But in the mean time, here are a few old ones. 





Lots more pics to come. 

Josh

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Galluch13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice looking T's, I wish I lived somewhere I could find T's outside. On a side note there is a picture thread, this should be moved over there.


----------



## Philth (Jul 20, 2013)

The diplurid's are awesome.

Later, Tom


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like you found some Linothele. Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 20, 2013)

They are all so pretty!

Also, why is the golden diplurid not a tarantula? (it looks pretty close to one)


----------



## paassatt (Jul 20, 2013)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> They are all so pretty!
> 
> Also, why is the golden diplurid not a tarantula? (it looks pretty close to one)


It is pretty close. Family Theraphosidae and family Dipluridae are both part of the infraorder Mygalomorphae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises (Jul 21, 2013)

paassatt said:


> It is pretty close. Family Theraphosidae and family Dipluridae are both part of the infraorder Mygalomorphae.


Oh! Well that explanes why they look like one.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Jul 22, 2013)

Linothele! Been dying to get my hands on some of them for a while. Between the awesome colors and the heavy webbing, I think they're pretty awesome. Good looking freshy molted one you've got there!


----------



## josh_r (Jul 22, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Linothele! Been dying to get my hands on some of them for a while. Between the awesome colors and the heavy webbing, I think they're pretty awesome. Good looking freshy molted one you've got there!


Well McGuiverstein, keep your eyes peeled in the future. this is a species I am working on getting into the US. They are quite stunning after a moult! Descent size too. 

Here are a few more pictures of the dwarf T. I have a difficult time getting the chevron pattern on the abdomen to show, but they are good looking and tiny.







The larger species I am holding in my hand in the pictures above has moulted and looks quite nice. I will have to get some pictures of that as soon as I can. 

Josh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 22, 2013)

Great pictures Josh. I'd love to go exploring outside of the US. I'm thankful for living in the desert southwest, but their are so many other cool places I'd love to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been blessed to have the chance to travel to Australia and now South America. I couldn't be happier! If you get the chance, definitely do it! You won't regret the experience! And the southwest is amazin. somethimes I really miss it.

Josh


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 22, 2013)

josh_r said:


> I have been blessed to have the chance to travel to Australia and now South America. I couldn't be happier! If you get the chance, definitely do it! You won't regret the experience! And the southwest is amazin. somethimes I really miss it.
> 
> Josh


I was at Stoneman Lake a few weeks ago. It was really to dry to see much. I'm going to Flagstaff tomorrow, I'll probably head north towards the Grand Canyon and flip some rocks. I'll post some pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jul 22, 2013)

Amazing pics Josh! love the diplurids. You convinced me that I need to get into these lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Jul 22, 2013)

AZJohn, please do take pics! I would love to see them! If you get to the grand canyon, you should take a stroll down to, I think it is phantom ranch, and see if you can find aphonopelma phasmus. I have always wondered what that spider looks like, but the one time I went down there, I didn't look


----------



## josh_r (Jul 28, 2013)

So here is an update of the tarantula in the very first photos that I am holding. It moulted and is very nice looking. I have no clue what it is. Any ideas???





And an update on the black diplurid species... Both spiders laid egg sacs on the same night. Pretty stoked as these are awesome spiders! They make a hammock type sac that they hang from the top of the container and they sit in it. Super cool spiders. If you look very very closely, you can see the slight yellow through the webbing... the eggs.





Cool cool... 

---------- Post added 07-28-2013 at 10:05 AM ----------

I also reorganized my photobucket page and now the first pictures are no longer in this thread. Can one of the moderators allow me to update my first posts so I can put the pictures back porfavor???

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome, Josh! Good luck with those diplurids. I really like the golden one.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2013)

I really like this thread, especially since I like the Peruvian species...keep it up, please!


----------



## josh_r (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Storm. I am leaving for a place called Oxapampa tomorrow. Will be there for a week. It is cloud forest bordering low elevation jungle, very unique habitat in a unique mountain. Should have more pictures to post in a weeks time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Aug 5, 2013)

More pictures from a recent trip to the jungle. Was a very good time and found a lot of neat things, though not many of them are T's. We went to a place called Pozuzo. It is a really cute little town in the middle of the jungle. Here are some shots of the habitat we were in and a few finds on the way.

Rio Pozuzo from above.



This is the town of Pozuzo. I didn't want to leave 





This is the entrance to the jungle from the town of Pozuzo. Quite a bridge they got there.... SKETCHY!






I found a species of dwarf tarantula colonizing this wall in front of me. They are the smallest tarantula species I have ever seen. 



Some invert finds along the trail.













This is not an ant... It is a jumping spider that mimics a species of ponerine huntin ant in the area. Darn good mimic! A almost didn't realize it was a spider until I got down and took a closer look.



Here is one of the bounties from the hike. A big Ctenid of sorts.



The ride back from Pozuzo to Oxapampa is a 3 hour journey on a windy dirt road on the side of some enormous cliffs and the guys driving these roads haul!!. Just don't look down... You'll be alright. 



Waiting in the bus station in Oxapampa, this stray dog just walked up to me and put his head in my lap. Cute little bugger. He had a broken leg 




My adventure buddy 



And here are pictures of what we caught and brought back.

This is a young pamphobeteus or xenesthis... Not quite sure. They are both found in the area I was in. Aggro little thing.






Here is a small species that I think is in the cyclosternum genus. It is coming up on a moult. I will post some pics of the freshly moulted spider when the time comes.






This has got to be the smallest species of tarantula I have ever seen. I found many of these, but i only collected 2. They seem to consistently be around 10 to 12 millimeters body length. Very webby little guys too. They make these cool silk tubes that travel through the moss and don't really go into the soil much from what I saw. 







This is my favorite spider of the trip. A little Diplurid species. I found many burrows, but could only manage to catch one unfortunately. Just gives me an excuse to go back 





While on the topic of diplurids, here is another species I found. That makes 4 different diplurid species so far. This is a really cool family of spiders. I am really starting to like them. I think these are juveniles and I think they will color up a lot more with age. There is slight chevron markings on the abdomens that does not show in these photos. I hope with time it becomes more apparent.... But who knows, these could be adults.




More in the near future. 

Josh

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome photos, Josh!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice update!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome photos Josh!!Thanks for sharing


----------



## josh_r (Nov 19, 2013)

I finally got a better camera in my possession thanks to a good friend. I can now post some much more clear and legit photos. Some of the same stuff, but you will get a better idea of the animals. I haven't had the chance lately to get out for any hunting unfortunately.













Diplurids











Momma black diplurid with her babies.






josh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 19, 2013)

Excellent pics josh keep it coming , I bet the weather there  is alot nicer than here ,,those are really nice looking sp. the ones with orange red color on them do you reckon they have a decent life span and might be available someday in states  did you get a sac from them as well   eric


----------



## josh_r (Nov 19, 2013)

Eric, hopefully all of these species will be LEGALLY exported from Peru to the united states to be introduced into the hobby.. All with CORRECT locality information and hopefully correct identity. Something the hobby really seems to be lacking...


----------

